# VF-S11 von Toshiba



## Ugene (22 Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

kennt jemand den Frequenzumrichter VF-S11 von Toshiba?
Ich hoffe so. Irgendwie stehe ich auf dem Schlauch und werde aus dem Handbuch nicht schlau...genaugenommen mit den Digitaleingängen des VF-S11

1.
Das Handbuch sagt, S1-S3 sind digitale EIngänge für eine Festdrehzahl. Wo kann ich diese einstellen? Nur über Bedienfeld? Und wie weiß FU dass ich bei 101(binär) z.b. 1/2fmax fahren will? Kann ich die S1-S3 anstatt von analogen VIB und VIA verwenden?

2.
Es gibt auch F und R Eingäge. Für unterschiedliche Drehrichtungen: Forward und Reverse. Ich finde niergends beschrieben, wie die Prozedur ablaufen soll: Vofür steht z.b. Res (RESET) für Drehrichtung stop? 
Wie muss ich vorgehen? F = 1, dann F offen, warten, dann R=1.. Aber sowas kann man doch im Handbuch irgendwo vermerken... Vll. bin ich einfach gerade blind.

Danke erstmal für lesen...


----------



## georg28 (22 Juli 2009)

was genau willst du machen? Ich habe in der Vergangenheit diesen Umrichter mehrmals verbaut. F ist das Eingangssignal für vorwärts R für Rückwärts, also die Drehrichtung. Die Drehzahl kannst du mit einem der beiden Analogeingänge dem Poti am Urichter oder über eine Festdrehzahl steuern. Einstellung über Parameter FM0d .Der Eingang R ist um den  Frequenzumrichter nach einem Fehler aus der Ferne reseten zu können.
Die Eistellung der Festdrehzahl ist im Handbuch des Umrichter auf Seite 7-4 beschrieben.
Bei Problemen ansonsten einfach bei Esco Antriebstechnik anrufen.
Die haben einen guten Support, der mir in der Vergangenheit auch sehr geholfen hat bei Problemen.
http://www.esco-antriebstechnik.de/DE/downloads.htm


----------



## Ugene (22 Juli 2009)

Hey, vielen Dank für die Hinweise!

Was ich machen will:
Es geht um Motorsteuerung, da gibt es zwei Betriebsmodi. Betriebsmodus wird per Schalter gewählt. Modus 1: Motordrehzahl maximal. Modus 2: Motordrehzahl = maximal/2. Weil im Handbuch steht, man kann die Festfrequnezen fahren. Deshalb dachte ich daran, 2 Festfrequnzen zu definieren, und dann die z.b. nach Abfrage des Schalters am VF-S11 über S1 einstellen. Währe eleganter als per analog zu (ver)stellen. Ich wusste nur nicht wie und wo man das mit Festfrequenz macht...

Außerdem ist Drehrichtungwechsel gefordert. D.h. der Motor dreht rechts, dann nach 2min. links. Ich habe mich gewundert warum im Handbuch nichts auf Anhieb darüber zufinden war wie man Drehrichtungwechsel einleitet. Kann man denn wirklich z.B. F auf LOW und R auf HIGH stellen, ohne dabei die Frequenz zurückzulesen?...

Ich werde nächste Tage mich intensiv mit VF-S11 auseinanderstetzen. Danke für den Link!


----------



## georg28 (22 Juli 2009)

Das wie du es beschreibst klappt es ohne weiteres dass du die 2 drehzahlen einmal über s1 oder s2 anwählst. diese geben die sollfrequenz vor.
Der Wechsel der Drehrichtung braucht aber eine gewisse Zeit da du am Frquenzumrichter eine Anfahr- und Abbremsrampe einstellen kannst (musst). Kleinster wert den ich je gewählt hatte war 1s.War aber auch nur ein kleiner Motor. Wenn du die Drehrichtung öfters wechselt gibt es am Frequenzumrichter die Möglichkeit einen  Bremswiderstand anzuschliessen der die Bremsenergie des auslaufenden Motor verheizt da der Umrichter sonst eventuell schaden nehmen kann.


----------



## THE-EYE (8 April 2015)

Hey, 

genau für das Thema habe ich ein Forum im Internet gefunden http://frequenzumrichter-forum.de

Mir konnte man da auch super weiterhelfen


----------

